# August '06 Photo Challenge - "Absence"



## TwistMyArm (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey folks,
For those of you who can't wait for the next challenge the theme will be"Absence". 

We're also happy to announce that the winner of the August Challenge will recieve a TPF Camera Strap!   

For all of those who are new to the forum please read the following information/rules: 

- The deadline for submissions is August 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB ("size on disk")
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion


.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................
*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## ChckLiz (Aug 2, 2006)

can we get a definition of this? lol.. I have no idea what it would mean... :blushing:


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 2, 2006)

ab·sence
Pronunciation: 'ab-s&n(t)s
Function: noun
1 : the state of being absent
2 : the period of time that one is absent
3 : WANT, LACK <an absence of detail>
4 : inattention to present surroundings or occurrences <absence of mind>


----------



## ChckLiz (Aug 3, 2006)

thank you  lol


----------



## Glooomp (Aug 3, 2006)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> - Submit no more then one photo



I'm sorry, but this is really starting to get up my goat. _I have seen it WAY to much on these forums._ In this context, *it is not "then", it is "than".

*Sorry to go off topic, but it was hurting my eyes.


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 3, 2006)

Glooomp said:
			
		

> In this context, *it is not "then", it is "than".*


 
 It's good to know I'm not the only person who corrects these kind of things.


----------



## vim (Aug 4, 2006)

i have sent a pic attached to an email for this months theme 
would love it if u can confirm u have received the mail
peace

vim


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 5, 2006)

Glooomp said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but this is really starting to get up my goat. _I have seen it WAY to much on these forums._ In this context, *it is not "then", it is "than".
> 
> *Sorry to go off topic, but it was hurting my eyes.



Don't worry it has been corrected


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 5, 2006)

vim said:
			
		

> i have sent a pic attached to an email for this months theme
> would love it if u can confirm u have received the mail
> peace
> 
> vim



When photos are submitted a reply to your email is sent to confirm that it was recieved.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 8, 2006)

hah... I'm in  (I hope so  )


----------



## Efergoh (Aug 10, 2006)

Glooomp said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but this is really starting to get up my goat. _I have seen it WAY to much on these forums._ In this context, *it is not "then", it is "than".
> 
> *Sorry to go off topic, but it was hurting my eyes.


Uh Oh, someone turned the hall monitor loose. 

Sounds like a fun project. I already have a couple ideas...


----------



## SleepingWolf (Aug 13, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hah... I'm in  (I hope so  )



Hi
Lovely site. I just came back from Venice - your photos brought me back there.

Just a few notes - on the Polish side, using FireFox, if you hit the gallerie link while the gallery is showing it will disappear and be replaced by a line. Not sure why that is - but let me know if you can't find a solution, i'll be happy to help.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Aug 13, 2006)

Glooomp said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but this is really starting to get up my goat. _I have seen it WAY to much on these forums._ In this context, *it is not "then", it is "than".
> 
> *Sorry to go off topic, but it was hurting my eyes.


lmao

"way to much"   try "way *too* much"

if you want to act as the the Spelling police, you need to get your spelling right first.


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 13, 2006)

SleepingWolf said:
			
		

> lmao
> 
> "way to much" try "way *too* much"
> 
> if you want to act as the the Spelling police, you need to learn how to spell first.


 
I guess we all make mistakes.


----------



## luma (Aug 13, 2006)

The prize is a camera strap?


----------



## SleepingWolf (Aug 13, 2006)

TheFinisher3 said:
			
		

> I guess we all make mistakes.



Yep. I will write _our_ instead of _are _and _your_ instead of _you're _when i'm not paying attention (which is most of the time).



the one that gets me though, is "*definately*" instead of definitely.

lol


----------



## SleepingWolf (Aug 13, 2006)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> ab·sence
> Pronunciation: 'ab-s&n(t)s
> Function: noun
> 1 : the state of being absent
> ...



absence of detail? can i send one of my totally out of focus shots?

just kidding


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 14, 2006)

A photographic forum _and_ spelling bee!  What a great combination!  




edit:  For spelling.


----------



## morydd (Aug 17, 2006)

More grammar rodeo than spelling bee.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 18, 2006)

I was wondering why a discussion on the given theme for this month's challenge could bring about 18 replies .... heehee, now I know why: it is not about "absence" as a theme, but "absence" of spelling, heehee.

I usually try to type correctly but have found I make mistakes myself, too, though I SEE the other mistakes easily, like "to many" when it is to be "too many" or "your" when it is to be "you're" and so on, and - too funny - my pet peeve also is "definately".

When I see typos in *titles *I always itch to edit them out, but rarely the initial posters ask us mods to do so for them...


----------



## JeridJohnson (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok... my submission is in..


----------



## Indecent Exposures (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm in. My first go at this - I'm excited!

Chris


----------



## Boston® (Aug 22, 2006)

I actually got it in on time this month.


----------



## kulakova (Aug 25, 2006)

wee... that would an interesting one!
If I understood it, I`m in!


----------



## Dom0803 (Aug 26, 2006)

Glooomp said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but this is really starting to get up my goat. _I have seen it WAY to much on these forums._ In this context, *it is not "then", it is "than".
> 
> *Sorry to go off topic, but it was hurting my eyes.


To the Americans that's correct.. there's a difference in British English (BE) which you use (AKA Commonwealth English.. that's probably more accurate and less pompous) and American English(AmE) which they use.. in AmE 'then' would also be correct in that sentence... I saw an article on it in Wikipedia about 'than and then differences', but I can't find it... the best I can dig up is..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_and_British_English_differences
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_and_British_English_spelling_differences

ok so I live for Wikipedia, shutup 

Also, is there any examples about Absence-themed photos? I know what absence means but I can't quite fathom what it would _look _like. Would it be perhaps an empty field? (Obviously an empty field with some good lighting and that to make it look like a worthwhile photo)


----------



## TwistMyArm (Aug 26, 2006)

SleepingWolf said:
			
		

> absence of detail? can i send one of my totally out of focus shots?
> 
> just kidding



Or you could submit a photo that is entirely black and call it "abscene of light". 
Anyway I don't really want to give away what some of the others have submitted, but just feel free to interpret "absence" in whichever way you want. 

Anyway I also just wanted to mention to everyone that I'm in the middle of a move. If anyone is at all concerned about whether their images have been recieved I should be setup by Tuesday. I should be able to send out replies to everyones submitted photos by then (or is it "than").
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## MsSage (Aug 27, 2006)

OMGAWD yall I am scared now......being southern I type the way I talk eeekkkkk.
I really dont mind comments on my photos ..I love them in fact only way for me to get better. BUT yall gotta give this newbie a break when it comes to spelling. ggesshhhh and I type too fast and "ing" comes out ign 
Well I better get shooting have a couple ideas and I hope they are up to the level of competitors I am up against. 
Yall have a great day


----------



## LCPhotos (Aug 29, 2006)

Dom0803 said:
			
		

> Also, is there any examples about Absence-themed photos? I know what absence means but I can't quite fathom what it would _look _like. Would it be perhaps an empty field? (Obviously an empty field with some good lighting and that to make it look like a worthwhile photo)


 
The concept of "Absence" will mean many things to many people.. As a photographer, you can present this theme in many ways..  Its all going to be in the eyes of the shooter..

I personally, try not to look at others presentations of a theme until I have presented my take on it.  I like to keep my mind fresh and un-cluttered by others interpretations..

I believe that "Absence" can mean the lack of something being there, sort of an emptyness, or it can be a conglomeration of things with something not present...  Either way, its all in the mind of the photographer..


----------



## mschoelen (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like I win, since my entry is abscent, it goes 100% with the theme.


----------



## GoM (Aug 30, 2006)

MsSage said:
			
		

> OMGAWD yall I am scared now......being southern I type the way I talk eeekkkkk.
> I really dont mind comments on my photos ..I love them in fact only way for me to get better. BUT yall gotta give this newbie a break when it comes to spelling. ggesshhhh and I type too fast and "ing" comes out ign
> Well I better get shooting have a couple ideas and I hope they are up to the level of competitors I am up against.
> Yall have a great day



cutest post EVER


----------



## LCPhotos (Aug 30, 2006)

I do believe I actually made the deadline!!! I'm awaiting my confirmation email, but I still believe I made it!!  This will be my first on this website!


----------



## LCPhotos (Sep 1, 2006)

Not to be anxious or anything.. When will we be able to see the submissions?  and begin voting?  

I love this website.. so much knowledge and information... There are so many talented artists on here.  So many people to learn from and chat with..

Keep up the great work!


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 1, 2006)

I cant wait to see the submissions!


----------

